# Anyone running Midori front pipes? (new version)



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all,

thinking of changing front pipes, currently have Midori S/S front pipes and have been eyeing off their new Ti Front pipes (different design) i've also come to realise that the exhaust note i've always wanted and liked out of all the Rb26's i've heard basically comes from Mines front pipes. Their 'twist' designed, tuned length (i'm assuming) is exactly the note i want and it seems the catback doesn't have as much to do with the note as the front pipes do. I want that higher pitched note the Mines pipes give. 

nothing wrong with my Midori pipes, still flow plenty but just love the note of the Mines ones.

but i'm not sure if the new style Midori pipes will give the note i'm after. So i'm really keen to see who's running them and does anyone have any vid/sound clips??


new(er) Midori Ti pipes












Mines front pipe










Mines is more 'twisty' so i'm unsure whether the Midori pipes will give me the note i want. 

Plus the Midori Ti comes in a 90mm option, not sure if that will have any meaningful effect over my 80mm ones. 


so, who's got some Midori pipe music to share


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine's is equal length which makes the sound you're after. That midori one doesn't appear to be. Looks like the trust downpipe in design.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

that's what i'm worried about....

my heart says Midori Ti (my car is Midori built and i have a Midori Ti catback so would tie in perfectly) but my head is saying it might not be the note i want and just to get the proven Mines pipe...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Go for the Mine's pipe (it's also available in Ti btw), have it on my car and can only say it's the best exhaust note you can get for your rb :flame:


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i know the mines pipes will sound fantastic  - but i'd like to keep as much as possible Midori, and if their pipes have a similar note, i most likely will. But considering how much they cost, i really need to hear them first


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

It will sound like the Trust downpipe. Which doesn't sound like the Mines.

The sound is due to the equal length, not similar length!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how does the sound differ?


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Darren-mac said:


> Just out of curiosity how does the sound differ?


 http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161744-difference-rb-exhaust-rb-sound-mild-steel-ss-downpipes.html


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

can do either of those and have supplied both last week.

the sound is also dependent on your modifications.

we are an official mines appointed dealer.

i would however opt for the Midori , i think the quality is better imo.


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

That Midori front pipe does look like a great bit of kit! You've got me wanting one now!


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

HarryW said:


> That Midori front pipe does look like a great bit of kit! You've got me wanting one now!


It looks dreadful. It's not even mandrel bent like high quality Ti exhausts from Akrapovic etc

Plus the op is after a certain sound that only equal length can give!


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

carbonfootprint said:


> It looks dreadful. It's not even mandrel bent like high quality Ti exhausts from Akrapovic etc
> 
> Plus the op is after a certain sound that only equal length can give!


Cool story bro


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Midori looks dreadful???? dude what are you smoking???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you should check out this post

lots of nice goodies we sent over including a midori front pipe

its a work of art.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147488-had-small-delivery-newera.html


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't think titanium could be mandrel bent?


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

markM3 said:


> I didn't think titanium could be mandrel bent?


With the right kit it can. Or hydroformed I believe.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Another 34 with mines front pipe.
R34 GTR exhaust sound - Amuse R1 Titan and Mines front pipe - YouTube

Have one waiting to go on with a blitz nur. I predict a riot!


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a full custom hand made titanium GD Pro exhaust on my R34 GTR built in Japan. It sounds brilliant and does have that exact high pitched note to it. With regards to their shape my front pipes are similar to the Midori ones, not the Mines ones. So you can defo go with Midori, it will give you the sound you're after. Don't worry. But don't forget: every part of the exhaust system will affect the sound and its frequency! So if your catback or anything else is different it will vary to a certain level.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

carbonfootprint said:


> With the right kit it can. Or hydroformed I believe.


Akrapovic have the equipment apparently, but even the latest MotoGP bikes with Akrapovic exhausts have welded curved sections. Titanium doesn't lend itself well to bending & twisting forces. The exhaust on my bike is an HRC / WSB alrapovic titanium original system and that too is welded sections not bent
There's absolutely nothing wrong with welded sections of titanium.

Midori's front pipe for twin turbo RB engines is beautifully made.
Almost too nice to hide under a car!

Titanium does resonate at different frequency to stainless steel which is the reason Ti exhausts sound so nice.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Akrapovic have the equipment apparently, but even the latest MotoGP bikes with Akrapovic exhausts have welded curved sections. Titanium doesn't lend itself well to bending & twisting forces. The exhaust on my bike is an HRC / WSB alrapovic titanium original system and that too is welded sections not bent
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with welded sections of titanium.
> 
> Midori's front pipe for twin turbo RB engines is beautifully made.
> ...


It would seem the current Mines Ti downpipe is properly bent like akropovic, so win/win really, although I think it's around £1500. 

Oh, and I haven't seen chopped motogp exhausts for years!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go. Casey Stoner's bike from 2011 season. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v336/Miguel-Newera/DSC_3577.jpg

Nothing is ever wrong with Mine's quality either.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Here you go. Casey Stoner's bike from 2011 season.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v336/Miguel-Newera/DSC_3577.jpg
> 
> Nothing is ever wrong with Mine's quality either.


?? Those are straight sections lol all bends are one piece - although granted Honda still use this method on their extremely tight top exhaust. 

Either way, if there is a smooth bore option, that is equal length to give the op the sound he wants, the Mines is his best option IMO


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

RXXXIV said:


> I have a full custom hand made titanium GD Pro exhaust on my R34 GTR built in Japan. It sounds brilliant and does have that exact high pitched note to it. With regards to their shape my front pipes are similar to the Midori ones, not the Mines ones. So you can defo go with Midori, it will give you the sound you're after. Don't worry. But don't forget: every part of the exhaust system will affect the sound and its frequency! So if your catback or anything else is different it will vary to a certain level.


any pics or vids?

even if the Midori pipes don't sound the same, i still might like the tone enough to switch


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have Midori front pipes and an amuse titan r1.
My car is in being painted at the moment, but I will try to get a video as soon as I get it back to give you an idea of the sound. At ~6K RPM it goes from loud to absolutely mental.
I think it has more to do with the resonance of the material than the pipe design....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chris1983 said:


> Hi Guys, I have Midori front pipes and an amuse titan r1.
> My car is in being painted at the moment, but I will try to get a video as soon as I get it back to give you an idea of the sound. At ~6K RPM it goes from loud to absolutely mental.
> I think it has more to do with the resonance of the material than the pipe design....


i think its more the material than the design /flow

glad your happy with both


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

well the rest of my exhaust is Ti ......


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Chris1983 said:


> Hi Guys, I have Midori front pipes and an amuse titan r1.
> My car is in being painted at the moment, but I will try to get a video as soon as I get it back to give you an idea of the sound. At ~6K RPM it goes from loud to absolutely mental.
> I think it has more to do with the resonance of the material than the pipe design....


hey mate, if you're able to get a video, that would be fantastic!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

r34skyline said:


> well the rest of my exhaust is Ti ......



we do Ti decats as well ;-)


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a titanium decat on mine and it weighs next to absolutely nothing! Shockingly light. And certainly helpy keeping that brilliant tone a ful titanium exhaust will give.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

could you make a video of your exhaust?

any pics of your custom exhaust?


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> we do Ti decats as well ;-)



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157865-midori-ti-parts-2.html

is he/she running a full Midori Ti exhaust that you supplied? if so... you couldn't point them in the direction of this thread could you????!? because that would be the PERFECT combo to have a listen....

unfortunately they don't seem to be a regular forum visitor... last time they were on was May


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

r34skyline said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157865-midori-ti-parts-2.html
> 
> is he/she running a full Midori Ti exhaust that you supplied? if so... you couldn't point them in the direction of this thread could you????!? because that would be the PERFECT combo to have a listen....
> 
> unfortunately they don't seem to be a regular forum visitor... last time they were on was May


Hi yes they are running (or will be) a full midori system

elbows, downpipe and exhaust

it will have a TOMEI 2.8 in it as well


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonfootprint said:


> It would seem the current Mines Ti downpipe is properly bent like akropovic, so win/win really, although I think it's around £1500.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't seen chopped motogp exhausts for years!



What is the fuss about downpipes being mandrel bent or not? It's just a pseudo-marketing buzzword thrown around even amongst the Vauxhall nova scene. 

People should be worrying about the length of the pipes, and consider if it is mated to a cat or an expansion box-silencer or worse a stupid straight-thu decat pipe - this will have a significant bearing on the 'note'


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidious said:


> What is the fuss about downpipes being mandrel bent or not? It's just a pseudo-marketing buzzword thrown around even amongst the Vauxhall nova scene.
> 
> People should be worrying about the length of the pipes, and consider if it is mated to a cat or an expansion box-silencer or worse a stupid straight-thu decat pipe - this will have a significant bearing on the 'note'


Oh dear


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmm, my friends brother has an R32 GTR that has the sound your looking for but he has the Trust mild steel downpipe (as far as im aware) his sounds nuts, and he has a couple of exhausts some quieter than others but they have the same sound.

I also have the trust mild steel downpipe on my R33 GTR but i have cut the flange off and put a 4" one on there so it fits my titanium straight pipe (no silencers just a pipe) and it doesnt have that sound at all. It does however sound completely different to all over GTR's i've heard, It starts sounding like a Ferrari/F1 car after 6k rpm also sounds like the world is coming to an end.

Here's what mind sound's like if your interested -

Cold Start -
Idle Cold R33 GTR Titanium Exhaust - YouTube

Warm -
Idle Warm R33 GTR Titanium Exhaust - YouTube

Full Boost -
GTROC Dyno Day 29/01/2011 - D-Ranged R33 GTR - 366 BHP @ 0.9bar - YouTube

When you hear it in real life it has this kind of lightning crack sound as the pitch of the exhaust note changes as it hits around 6k rpm and is extremely high pitched, which the above video doesn't show as its a 4th gear pull.

The exhaust came off an Auto Select Race car and was custom made by them in Japan originally running on a T04z setup with 270cams and apparently sounded absolutely crazy on boost. I will be going the single turbo route one day so hopefully i get to hear it at its full potential as its not really made for a standard twin setup.

They don't do it justice at all but just for reference.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonfootprint said:


> Oh dear


Hi, it would be nice if you can rationally explain the need of mandrel bends in a downpipe to warrant the sneering.

The exhaust gas velocity and wave energy is very high at the down pipe, much higher than that found in the 'cat back' section of the exhaust system, the lack of a 'mandrel bend' has far far less of a performance and noise impact compared to the correct length and diameter of the downpipe.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidious said:


> Hi, it would be nice if you can rationally explain the need of mandrel bends in a downpipe to warrant the sneering.
> 
> The exhaust gas velocity and wave energy is very high at the down pipe, much higher than that found in the 'cat back' section of the exhaust system, the lack of a 'mandrel bend' has far far less of a performance and noise impact compared to the correct length and diameter of the downpipe.


Mandrel bent tubes are the only type you should use if you want to allow high speed gases or fluids escape without losing speed/energy by unwanted turbulence. The closer to the turbo the more effect this will have. And yes, as you mention, size is critical. 

As for the sound, the material plays a small part sure, but it's more about the arrangement and length (as you said) of the pipes. That is why a single turbo sounds so different as its essentially a 6-1. The only way you'll get a similar sound is with a pipe like the mines which is equal length. Yes, the trust one and even the midori one will sound close (I've used the trust one) but they won't be on the same level as the mines etc.

As for the sneering, apologies, I guess it was late


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonfootprint said:


> Mandrel bent tubes are the only type you should use if you want to allow high speed gases or fluids escape without losing speed/energy by unwanted turbulence. The closer to the turbo the more effect this will have. And yes, as you mention, size is critical.


So what kind of turbulence is being caused in the kind of bends you see in the midori pipe? If there is no acute change in angle or internal pipe diameter?

Would also like to know people think this would be more harmful against high velocity exhaust gases than the slower cooler gases in the mid/back end of the exhaust system.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidious said:


> So what kind of turbulence is being caused in the kind of bends you see in the midori pipe? If there is no acute change in angle or internal pipe diameter?
> 
> Would also like to know people think this would be more harmful against high velocity exhaust gases than the slower cooler gases in the mid/back end of the exhaust system.


Cause theres more energy nearer the turbo so more to lose. 

Mandrel bending is used in any genuine high performance application from aerospace to motorsport etc. Surely you can accept this?


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Well ive just had a stainless mines front pipe fitted to my r33 and have to say that they are the real deal..Sounds like in the videos posted, even when mated up with a blitz nur. I came in my pants several times boosting through tunnels :chuckle:


----------

